# Kohlrabi



## travisgn (Jun 22, 2010)

I did a search of this forum and didn't get any hits, so here goes.

I was recently introduced to the deliciousness of Kohlrabi. I bought some the other day at the grocery store and was wondering if I can/should feed the leaves to my Greek torts.

Wikipedia says that it is in the cabbage family, and I've heard mixed things about feeding cabbage to torts.

Thanks,
Travis


----------



## Tom (Jun 22, 2010)

I don't have your answer, but hello and welcome to the forum.

I feed members of the cabbage family to all my torts. I just feed relatively small amounts infrequently. Everything in moderation. I think variety is good as different plants have different balances of nutrients.

Having said all of that, I've read on the forum here that you have to be careful with greeks and russians and oxalates.

Someone more knowledgeable will come along soon and correct me if I'm wrong or expand upon what I've left out.


----------



## Kristina (Jun 22, 2010)

As a small part of a varied and nutritious diet, have at it 

(P.S. - Kohlrabi and cabbage hearts taste almost identical. Good stuff, especially right out of the garden, peeled with a little salt.)


----------



## travisgn (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks.

That's how I was introduced to Kohlrabi, peeled with salt. I always thought I didn't like cabbage in any form, but perhaps it's time to go back for another taste.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi Travis:

Welcome to the forum!!


----------

